# I think Ivy swallowed an earring. Not sure what to do.



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

After work I was really tired so decided to have a little lie down on my bed. Ivy was lying next to me when I felt a tug on my earrings. She pulled one of my silver small hoop earrings out of my ear. By the time I realised what had happened and sat up Ivy looked as though she was swallowing something and my earring was nowhere to be found. I don't know whether she swallowed the earring but I think she might well have done. What would you do? Do you think she'll pass it naturally and without causing harm or does she need to be x rayed and operated on? I can't decide what's the best thing to do. :?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Do you think it was small enough for her to pass it?
I'd call the vet and ask.
He might tell you to just keep an eye on her, to see if she starts acting sick. Throwing up, constipated ect.
But, I'd still call him to be sure!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I agree with Ms_P, ask the vet.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

if it was small then she could pass it with no problems but i would call the vet just to be on the safe side. also watch for vomitting and constipation those are signs of blockage...


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd get her x-rayed to see if it's in her tummy. That way, you know for sure if she swallowed it or if you need new glasses so you can search for it on the carpet.


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

While I had my back turned one day, Ladybug was chewing on a couch pillow and had swallowed about an inch of zipper. I immediately called the vet, and he said she should pass it but that I should keep an eye on her to make sure she doesn't get constipated or start throwing up. It really freaked me out because I thought the metal could damage her insides. I watch her closely, and she ended up passing the zipper the next afternoon. I would definately call the vet and ask.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree, ask when in doubt, its better safe.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. The vet said what Ms P said he would, just to keep a close eye on her and check that she's not constipated or sick. She's been fine so I'm sure all is well.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

I will take her to the vet--as you know chi stomachs r very fragile
good luck!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I would definatly call the vet to be safe.


----------

